# SCOTTISH AVIATION PIONEER



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 26, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for this strange looking STOL bird!

Regards

Ron

Scottish Aviation Pioneer


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2007)

Interesting looking aircraft Ron, many thanks


----------



## sagindragin (Nov 26, 2007)

nice one ron,

another piece of british engineering at it's best.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2007)

They performed armament trials on the Twin Pioneer in 1960. The undercarriage stub wings could support two machine guns or two 1,000 lb bombs. The method of dropping the bombs was not very scientific-accuracy being aided by diving the aircraft in the "general direction of the target." They even trialled four Nord SS 11 missiles.

The Twin Pioneer (XL966) below conducted parachuting and stores dispatch trials in July 1958-note the tail wheel 'shroud' to prevent the rigging lines being snagged.


----------



## rpiereck (Dec 7, 2007)

Great classic STOL aircraft!


----------

